# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  Türk boyları dalga dalga

## ceydaaa

asrfd.jpgKırk yıl önce bugün (14 Temmuz 1959), Kerkük Türkü korkunç bir katliama mâruz kaldı. Üç gün boyunca sokakları kana bulayan infaz mangaları, halk mahkemelerinde de sayısız masumu öldürdüler. Bu acı olayı ve daha önceki yıllarda yaşanan katliamları anlatmadan önce, Iraktaki Türk varlığının tarihine bir göz atmak istiyoruz. 
Türklerin Iraka ilk girişleri, M. 674 yılına değin uzanır. Önceleri askerî koloni olarak kendilerini gösteren Türkler, sonraları hilâfet merkezini ve halîfeyi korumakla görevlendirilmişlerdir. Türklerin Araplarla karışmadan çoğalmalarını ve korunmalarını sağlamak için de Samarra şehri inşâ edilmiştir. 
Türklerin yoğun biçimde yeni göç dalgalarıyla beslenmeleri, Tuğrul Beğin Oğuz boylarından oluşan ordusuyla, 1055te Iraka girmesiyle başlar. Selçukluların devamı olan Zengîler, (1123-1233), Beğtiginliler (1133-1232) yani Musul Atabeğleri ve Kerkükteki Kıpçak Beğliği (12nci yüzyılın ikinci yarısı) dönemlerinde Türklerin Irakta yerleşip çoğalmaları hızlanmıştır. Moğolların Iraka girmesiyle Türk nüfusu daha da güçlenmiştir. bunun başlıca sebebi, Moğol ordularının artık Türkleşmeye başlamış ve tabanda en yaygın dil olarak Türkçenin konuşulmuş olmasıdır.

----------

